# Help, cut dado on wrong side



## j10c3y25 (Jan 8, 2014)

Went to cut my dados for shelves in a cabinet I'm building and cut the wrong face!! I filled it with a strip cut to size but it'll show on the outside and looks terrible. Any way to hide this?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The only real solution is to replace the side. Even if you are going to paint the cabinet you could bondo the crack and it would look fine at first but when the wood shrinks the spot will keep showing.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

j10c3y25 said:


> Went to cut my dados for shelves in a cabinet I'm building and cut the wrong face!! I filled it with a strip cut to size but it'll show on the outside and looks terrible. Any way to hide this?


Sorry about your luck, but you are not alone. I have done things similar...like make two identiaal sides and not mirror them as I should have. Same basic result as you have done. No way to fix it. Just had to make another one. :-(


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*plywood or solid lumber?*

If it's plywood you can carefully cut a piece to the depth and width of the dado out of a section which is the proper width. The grain should match as close as possible in pattern and direction! 

It won't be perfect, but it will be better than a slat of wood where the grain is running the wrong direction.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

MT Stringer said:


> Sorry about your luck, but you are not alone. I have done things similar...like make two identiaal sides and not mirror them as I should have. Same basic result as you have done. No way to fix it. Just had to make another one. :-(


Definitely not alone! Working on a baby cradle/rocking chair. Cut 4 pieces of 1-1/2" X 2" walnut, 2 pcs 4' long, 2pcs 2' long. Since I don't have a dado bit, I make dadoes by multiple passes on the table saw. Well, on the first pass on the second 4' piece, I let it get away from the fence, essentially cutting into what should have been the 1/4" side of the dado.

This was the start of the comedy of errors. Since I had used all the walnut suitable for the 4' pieces, I had to fix it. So I finished up the dado, then cut out the 1/4" side for about 18". and glued in a new piece of walnut, then recut the dado in that end. Naturally, there was a bad spot about 2" from the end. Dang! Cut that end back as far as I dared, and used a short cutoff from the 2' piece and glued on the end. After about 2 hours drying time, I started running it through the jointer to true up the joint. It came apart! Darn glue wasn't dry!

So, trim off the ends, glue and clamp again. Then the wife knocked it off the bench; fortunately the glue joint stayed together. Will let it dry overnight this time. 

See, you are not alone!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

The question is whether the side that is not dadoed be suitable for an outside end. If the side is in plywood, and you are going to paint it, and fill the gap with a plywood filler, you could use Bondo and sand it. The plywood won't expand or contract.

If the dadoed side has to be on the outside, you could just replace the side. If then the opposite side has to be dadoed, the new dadoes will be opposite the old ones, if the board is oriented that way. 

You could use a plywood filler, and then just veneer the side. Or, if there is a face frame that can account for a thicker end, use a piece of ¼" plywood the same species, and laminate it to the end.








 








.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

j10c3y25 said:


> Went to cut my dados for shelves in a cabinet I'm building and *cut the wrong face*!! I filled it with a strip cut to size but *it'll show on the outside* and looks terrible. *Any way* *to hide* this?


Sounds to me like he wants to hide/fix the face that is now on the outside.... I donno?
No mention of replacing it, just how to hide/fix it. As per my suggestion, cut a strip of ply acroos the width, orient the grain so it matches, won't be perfect, but better than a slat going the wrong direction.


----------



## j10c3y25 (Jan 8, 2014)

Well as it is now I cut a strip of plywood to match and filled the gap. It's just that it's not perfect and the lines are pretty obvious. This cabinet is all Baltic birch but will have red oak banding and face frame, as well as around the doors. I was planning on just doing some kind of oil but it sounds like the woman wants it stained. I'm thinking I can maybe cut a thin strip of oak and glue it over the bad part of the side and let it be a sort of accent. I don't know if it will look right yet because I don't have anything put together. I finished cutting my dados and at least everything fits though. Any recommendations on a finish that will work well with the oak and Baltic birch?


----------



## Crown plane (Mar 9, 2014)

Done that plugged the bunk dado drove me crazy hemmed and hawed knowing there was a defect. Made another was much happier


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Get a piece of 1/8", or 1/4" ply and laminate it to the end if you are really bent on keeping that piece. Otherwise just accept the mistake, and go buy more material...


----------



## j10c3y25 (Jan 8, 2014)

After assembling the carcass I am way past accepting the mistake, this is a f&&ing nightmare. Its like all my careful planning and cuts never happened, and everything is just barely off, enough to make this a huge pain in the ass. All I want is for this to not explode when I remove the clamps and try to move it tomorrow. I bought a blue hawk brad nailer/compressor combo for this and will be returning it tomorrow, already jammed on me like 10 times and won't drive fully in a tight corner. I tried to use norms "tack it in place with some brads" technique on my shelf by the dado and my results were laughable. I'm gonna go get my pipe and scotch and stare into the darkness in the back yard for a while.

Edit: I think I spent too much time in the shop today. All things considered, it's looking pretty good for my first cabinet >_>


----------



## purplenurple (Dec 15, 2013)

Please watch language. I purchased the bostitch compressor/finish nailer kit. Comes with three guns. Has worked wonderfully. I also have a rigid finish stapler. Love it as well. We all mess up. My first solo cabinet job is ruffling my feathers. But we live and we learn a lot. Send a few pics


----------



## aaronhl (Jun 2, 2011)

Make another bookshelf!! Build it the same way the second time and you will have two!


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 16, 2013)

A good wood stove is essential in the shop. If you can't make an error look intentional, then the evidence should be destroyed.


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

I too, recommend re-cutting a new piece. An alternative may be to get a piece of veneer of the same species and color and glue it to the end. The end piece will look somewhat thicker but it might save the job.


----------

